# Cropping ears...up to how old?



## D1RT

My pup is 5months now and i was just wondering...is it too late for me to crop her ears? I've been in a money crunch so i haven't had the opportunity to look into it until now. I'll have enough money for it in about a month. Will 6 months be too late for me to do it? thanx in advance everyone.


----------



## BedlamBully

Most vets won't do a crop past 12weeks 16 at the most. You are probably too late.  They are cute ears though!


----------



## reddoggy

All depends on the vet......
I talked to a vet who did them as early as 5 days old(retarded and pointless) and I ended up going to a vet that had no age restriction. I had my Bandogges ears don when she was 5 months and 1 week old. She had no problem with bouncing back, didn't fuss with them at all, and she really didn't seem tender around the ears either.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Most vets around here will not do them after 16 weeks.


----------



## BlueScarFace

If you live in Arizona I have a Vet that will do it up to 2 years old. She puts them to sleep and puts the clamp on them to make a them even. Then she burns the blood veins in the ear and stiches them up. I have pictures if you like.


----------



## NesOne

6 months is not too late, so long as you can find a vet that will do it for you.


----------



## opaka

i live in nj my vet cut hes at 6 month and he got a very low cut with no problems


----------



## reddoggy

BlueScarFace said:


> If you live in Arizona I have a Vet that will do it up to 2 years old. She puts them to sleep and puts the clamp on them to make a them even. Then she burns the blood veins in the ear and stiches them up. I have pictures if you like.


Who's your vet man? I'm in Phoenix, by metro. Anyway, mine didn't even cauterize the veins, he put the hemostats on em' for a minute and then tied the internal stitching around em'. 
My girl raven was 51lbs when we went in for that, so he needed a bit more anestesia, but it was worth the extra dough. Yuck though, when they go under they lose control of their bowels....... It just falls out with no pressure behind it. *Gags*


----------



## MADBood

it really depends on how the ears set naturally. some ears are better candidates for cropping than others. your pups ears set about like my male Jax's. I wouldn't recommend cropping now but this is just my opinion.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

I wouldn't do it at that age. Most are done between 8-16 weeks. But there are some vets who will pretty much do it at any age....


----------



## shadowgames

BlueScarFace said:


> If you live in Arizona I have a Vet that will do it up to 2 years old. She puts them to sleep and puts the clamp on them to make a them even. Then she burns the blood veins in the ear and stiches them up. I have pictures if you like.


Do you realize how painful this would be at that age!!! That is more inhumane than a dog fight to crop at the this point in the dog's (5 months or two years especially). I had a dog that was done at 6 months and I will never crop ears again because of it without some serious consideration. Look at my male faucee in the pic for the MOTM pictures, see that limp ear, nerve damage. I was in the vet's home(lived next door to the office) threating to kick his a$$ (they are a extension of my kids) because I was not properly adviced of the risk, I have never seen so much blood, and nothing more than a dog that was to old to have a ear crop done. I was back at his home less than 2 hours after I picked him up. I research the vet also, had the creditials and the referrals to buy my confidence and I paid him $325 more than anyone else in town to have this done because of his college, experience, and referrals. Vet for over 35 years!!!

This is at your own risk and I would weigh the options of this before you do it !!!!


----------



## Sadie

Hey shadowgames thanks for the info !!! I don't know anything about crops because I prefer natural ears .. But I was going to ask why they prefer to stop cropping after a certain age ... I was not sure if it was due to psychological issues health problems or what that would cause problems for the dog by doing a crop past a certain age. Good Info


----------



## D1RT

Thank u everyone for the info...I appreciate it. I have a lot to think about.


----------



## shadowgames

I really don't believe in the mental issue because of the breed and the heavy abuse they will endure for humans but the blood flow in the ears are at a mature stage, the nerves in there are totally and fully devolped. On top of it, if you have a high strung dog like most APBT that will do anything to get those things off where as a pup doesn't have the ability to like a mature dog. I good hard shake or two will break a suture(spl?) very easilyThis is my opinion nothing more or less. I have had a super bad experience twice now and I really don't think I will crop again in my life, plus it gives the dog a more aggressive look IMO most times. Nothing is benificial to the dog with ear crops except a different look, I do love the look just something I just don't plan on doing. It is a big pain in the butt. You also clean the dog's ears more often, they are more prone to ear infections also with cropped ears.


----------



## bahamutt99

Just wanted to echo that I wouldn't crop past the optimum time of 8-12 (or maybe 8-16) weeks. There is a reason that some things are done very young. After that, the only reason I'd crop is for medical purposes. (I didn't crop my show dogs, so I don't see the point of cropping a pet dog if you've already missed the window.)


----------



## Sadie

shadowgames said:


> I really don't believe in the mental issue because of the breed and the heavy abuse they will endure for humans but the blood flow in the ears are at a mature stage, the nerves in there are totally and fully devolped. On top of it, if you have a high strung dog like most APBT that will do anything to get those things off where as a pup doesn't have the ability to like a mature dog. I good hard shake or two will break a suture(spl?) very easilyThis is my opinion nothing more or less. I have had a super bad experience twice now and I really don't think I will crop again in my life, plus it gives the dog a more aggressive look IMO most times. Nothing is benificial to the dog with ear crops except a different look, I do love the look just something I just don't plan on doing. It is a big pain in the butt. You also clean the dog's ears more often, they are more prone to ear infections also with cropped ears.


Yeah that makes sense ! Thanks I have always loved the ears I think they bring out alot of personality in the dog.. But sometimes a crop can do alot for the head of the dog... I guess it's all in personal preference I personally don't see a need for it other than for looks and IMO I think it makes them look mean alot of the time but this is just my opinion :goodpost:...


----------



## lil bit pit karma

She has very nice ears....I'm not a fan of cropping so I say let them flop!!


----------



## MPMartinez

Hello,


Where is the place you speak of? I would like to crop my pitbulls ears and I'm not sure about cost, age, recovery time etc....


----------



## RebelFury76

I don't think I'll ever do elective cosmetic surgery on an animal. They are what they are, just love them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288

RebelFury76 said:


> I don't think I'll ever do elective cosmetic surgery on an animal. They are what they are, just love them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


uhhh the dog in your avi looks to have cropped ears lol


----------



## BullyGal

His dog is a rescue that came with cropped ears.


----------



## RebelFury76

BullyGal said:


> His dog is a rescue that came with cropped ears.


What she said

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jj0103421

BlueScarFace said:


> If you live in Arizona I have a Vet that will do it up to 2 years old. She puts them to sleep and puts the clamp on them to make a them even. Then she burns the blood veins in the ear and stiches them up. I have pictures if you like.


 Wats the vet name


----------



## jttar

jj0103421 said:


> Wats the vet name


Number one, you are posting to a thread that is over nine years old and they are no longer active members. Number two, no respectable vet would crop a dog's ears at two years old. It would be beyond painful for the dog and would have limited success in the crop. I sincerely hope that you are not considering putting a two-year-old dog through that.


----------



## Big Doobie

BlueScarFace said:


> If you live in Arizona I have a Vet that will do it up to 2 years old. She puts them to sleep and puts the clamp on them to make a them even. Then she burns the blood veins in the ear and stiches them up. I have pictures if you like.


I’m in Arizona and I need a vet to do it with no age limit


----------



## jttar

Big Doobie said:


> I’m in Arizona and I need a vet to do it with no age limit


Spend some time reading here and learn to read the room. If you are seriously considering cropping an adult dogs ears you shouldn't own a dog.


----------



## EckoMac

Vets don't crop over 10-12 weeks without a medical reason. The only crop you can get on an adult dog is a battle crop because nothing will stand. Crops should be done 10 weeks and under for ethical reasons.


----------

